# Trip to Banff?



## DianneL (Mar 11, 2006)

My husband and I plan to travel to Banff sometime in 2007, possibly late spring or early summer.  We would like to be able to trade for a timeshare property.  My question is:  Are the towns of Canmore, Harvey Height, Kanaanaskis and Lethbridge close to Banff National Park?  We don't mind a reasonable drive but don't want to get into a situation of a long drive to the park over mountainous roads.  Thanks for any advice you can give us. 
Dianne


----------



## shagnut (Mar 11, 2006)

I stayed in Canmore and it was an easy drive. I don't think the others are close. I have tons of pics of the Canandian Rockies on Snapfish if you want to see them and I have a 7 day trip log on timeshare forums if you'd like to read it. Just let me know.  It was the most fabulous trip I've ever been on.  shaggy


----------



## DianneL (Mar 11, 2006)

Shaggy, thanks for the info.  I would like to see the photos and read the  trip log.  Also, where did you stay in Canmore?  Dianne


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 12, 2006)

Canmore and Kanaanaskis are reasonable although Canmore is closer.

Lethbridge is a very long drive.

Harvey Height - I've never heard of


----------



## Aussie girl (Mar 12, 2006)

Harvey Heights is right near Canmore and maybe even considered part of Canmore.

Donna


----------



## Karen G (Mar 12, 2006)

DianneL said:
			
		

> We don't mind a reasonable drive but don't want to get into a situation of a long drive to the park over mountainous roads.


We went to Banff a few years ago during spring break. We flew to Calgary and rented a car.  As I recall, the driving conditions were quite nice--good highways that were fairly level all the way.  We stayed in Banff at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and that was a convenient base for exploring the area. The skiing was still going on, but the roads down in the town were clear.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 12, 2006)

You have mail.  shaggy


----------



## DianneL (Mar 15, 2006)

Shaggy, your photos are outstanding.  The scenery is beyond belief.  Thank you for allowing my husband and I to view them.  Dianne


----------



## DianneL (Mar 15, 2006)

When is a good time to plan a trip to Banff?  The only thing I have seen to date for a 2007 week exchange is April 22.  I have looked up the average temperatures and it will be cold then.  Guess that would be ok if there isn't a lot of snow, i.e. enough to prohibit getting around to see everything.  Also a note to Shaggy, I loved reading your day by day log.  Thanks.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 15, 2006)

DianneL said:
			
		

> When is a good time to plan a trip to Banff?


Looking at charts, I'd say early-mid September - schools back in session, warm enough to be outdoors comfortably, and September has less rain than May-Aug. 

We were there July 4th week - some nice days but also several rainy/cloudy days, which made for some chilly times, and low visibility of mountain peaks. Ideally for scenery it's nice to have at least a dusting of snow, and there was one during our trip.


----------



## eal (Mar 15, 2006)

*Weather in Alberta*

The weather has been wonky this past year, global warming and all that.  But mid-September is my favourite time of year in Banff, the weekend before Melissa's Road Race, which fills the town with runners.  I think it is held on the 4th weekend of September, so the three weeks after Labour Day would be ideal.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I will shoot for Sept.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2006)

Try DAE for the Banff exchange. They usually have units available (June - September) in the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort right in the Banff city. 

I've used DAE in several occassions when I visited the area for my vacation (I think I visited Banff about 5-6 times by now - some in Winter, some in Summer).


----------



## DianneL (Mar 16, 2006)

I have never used DAE.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I have my weeks deposited with RCI now and won't have anything to deposit until the first of the year.  If nothing has become available by that time, I will try working with DAE.  Thanks again.


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2006)

*Interval International*

A few months ago, I confirmed an exchange into a 2 bedroom at Sunset Resorts - Canmore for late July 2007 through II.  There were a number of weeks to choose from at that time.  

I don't know if II is an option for you...and I don't know if anything will still be available when you have a week to deposit...but II does get some good summer deposits in the Banff area.

Steve


----------



## shagnut (Mar 16, 2006)

Dianne, glad you enjoyed them.  Everywhere you turn there is another photo opp.  It is my fav thing to do on vacation , take pic to preserve memories.  My 2 fav days for photography was when I went from Banff to Jasper and the day I went to Yoho Nat'l Park and on to Emerald Lake.  shaggy


----------



## SteveH (Mar 16, 2006)

DAE works a lot with Royal Host which has the Rocky Mountain resort a few miles outside of Banff.  The units are small apparently because it's located within the National Park.  A 2BR would be good for four people max IMHO.
http://www.rockymountainresort.com/
Steve
Woops.. missed those other posts again.  Sorry for the duplicate info.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 19, 2006)

DianneL said:
			
		

> My husband and I plan to travel to Banff sometime in 2007, possibly late spring or early summer.  We would like to be able to trade for a timeshare property.  My question is:  Are the towns of Canmore, Harvey Height, Kanaanaskis and Lethbridge close to Banff National Park?  We don't mind a reasonable drive but don't want to get into a situation of a long drive to the park over mountainous roads.  Thanks for any advice you can give us.
> Dianne




Canmore and Harvey Heights are side-by-side, with the timeshares within 5 minutes drive of each other.  Both are outside the national park.  Canmore is an easy 15 minute drive to Banff townsite.  Kananaskis is beautiful in its own right, which is a provincial park next (southeast) to Banff national park.  It's got hikes, beautiful scenery and wildlife as well.  Kananaskis is about 45 mins to Canmore and an hour to Banff.  

Banff Rocky Mountain Lodge, as noted above is right in the park.  It's an older resort which are being rennovated over the next couple years.  You'll probably spend most of your time visiting the landscape around Banff / Lake Louise area so you'll be driving anyways.  Comparing the quality of the TS of BRMR to your options in Canmore, I'd say stay in Canmore.  That's what we do for both summer and winter and we live 3 hours away.  Besides, Canmore is less expensive than Banff if you want to go out to the restaurants.  

Driving is no problem in the summer as the roads are fine.  It's divided highway until shortly past the Banff area anyways.  It's an easy drive.  You'll just have to be a bit more aware when driving at dusk or at night with the wildlife.  

Do you know what you want to see?  Shaggy's mentioned Yoho National park and Emerald Lake.  I'd suggest Takakaw falls in Yoho.  That's a must sea.  Visit the hot springs in Banff as you're body will thank you for it.  Check out the Columbia ice fields and go for a walk on it.  Go to Lake Louise and walk up to the teahouse.  There's plenty more that I'm sure you've already considered.

Enjoy!


----------



## barto (Mar 23, 2006)

I think there's just the one timeshare in Harvie Heights (which is between Canmore and the Banff park gates) - Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa.  That's also where you'd check in to stay at the Chateau Canmore timeshare units in Canmore.

We own at both Banff Rocky Mountain Resort (in Banff) and Banff Gate Mountain Resort (5 min. east of Canmore, above Dead Man's Flats).  BRMR is probably the best overall for 'first-timers', as it's nicely located close to the Banff townsite and close to the main highway (Trans-Canada, #1).  Free shuttle into town so you don't have to worry about parking, on-site restaurant/deli/bar, nice pool, indoor and outdoor hot tubs, good BBQ facilities, tennis court, etc., and they have a "Sports Desk" that can help book touristy things in the area and give advice.  Units are definitely on the small ("cozy"?) side, though.  You COULD fit 6 into a 2-bedroom, with two each in the small upstairs bedrooms (with a full bath) and two on the sofabed downstairs (3/4 bath), but it wouldn't be terribly comfortable for most.

Banff Gate Mtn. Resort is in a much more secluded location with individual (very roomy) chalets, easily can sleep 6 there, but not as many on-site amenities.  However, it's closer to Kananaskis Country, which is nearly as beautiful as much of the Banff park.  I've yet to see any timeshares available in Kananaskis - they're mostly hotel-style units close to the Nakiska ski area, used in the 1988 Calgary Olympics.

Lethbridge is about 2 hours away, so not the ideal launching point for investigating the Banff area.  However, there's an AMAZING drive up through Kananaskis (highway 40) if you do come up that way.  Highwood Junction is closed for wildlife use a good chunk of the year, but when it's open, it's a fantastic drive.

I'm not entirely sure that Canmore restaurants are all that much cheaper, but there's a wide variety in either place.

Late April is at the tail end of ski season, but I wouldn't worry about the roads that much...if you're going off the main highway, then *maybe*, but the main #1 highway will be fine barring a major snowstorm.

Some great suggestions on places to go/things to see - also try Johnston Canyon - there's a nice, fairly easy hike to see the Upper and Lower falls, and it's on the "Parkway" (highway #1A) which is a more leisurely drive on the way to Lake Louise.  Moraine Lake near Lake Louise is very nice, but is getting to be nearly as popular as Lake Louise in the summer!  

Also might be nice to try either a Float Trip on the Bow River (start in Banff just past the Bow Falls by the golf course) or maybe whitewater rafting if you're up for it.

Good luck, keep asking questions as you get 'em!

Bart


----------



## DianneL (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the detailed info.  It really helps when planning a trip to an area about which we are unfamiliar.  Thanks again.  Dianne


----------

